# Springer Spaniel Feeding Guide?



## studenttom93 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi All, 

Jasper my gorgeous little springer is coming up to his first birthday in march. He has been on tails.com food since we got him since I like the feeding guide they give and regular deliveries. 

Recently though I have majorly gone off this food. He loves the taste of it but recently he's started looking quite thin (at least I think he's looking thin it's quite hard to judge compared to my old little terrier). They tell you how much to feed based on factors like weight, age, exercise and condition. But changing it doesn't seem to change what they advise to feed him. I think its time to change his food since I feel i'm paying a premium for what I imagine is very mediocre food. 

My plan is to switch him on to Skinners field and trial (either the Junior or duck and rice) and mix in some Butchers tripe mix for some variety. 

Anyone got any other advice? Hopefully something I can buy online since neither me or the OH drive.


----------



## studenttom93 (Aug 11, 2013)

As you can imagine for a springer pup, he very rarely sits down for some rest on top of the about 1.5 hours of walks he gets as well


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you got some birds-eye and side on pics? Chances are his weight is fine.

If you do change him, you definitely don't need to go for junior at a year old.


----------



## studenttom93 (Aug 11, 2013)

I think he looks ok there. Hard to tell since its our first spaniel.

I am definitely going to change his food it's really expensive for what it is. Probably to the duck and rice


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

He looks fine, not too thin at all. They are active dogs and will run off what ever you give him, but perhaps a different food may suit him better.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Not thin in the slightest!


----------

